# Not a bee vendor but bee related, voiced my 2 cents, got no reply



## J&J (Sep 6, 2008)

Sent this email a month ago, so throwing it out here just for infomation to other keeps.

Hertz.com 
Hertz® Car Rental - Official Site- Book Directly has its Benefits! Rent Today w/ Hertz. 
Sponsored 
Corporate Policy Question. It has come to my attention that on June 11, 2015 tha... [Incident: 150612-000630]

Friday, June 12, 2015 1:04 PM

From: "Hertz Customer Service" <[email protected]>To: [email protected]

Your question has been received. Please be aware responses are sent in order which they are received. If you need immediate assistance please contact your location reservation center.

Question Reference #150612-000630
Summary: 

Corporate Policy Question. It has come to my attention that on June 11, 2015 tha...

Date Created: 06/12/2015 12.04 PM

Last Updated: 06/12/2015 12.04 PM

Status: 

Unresolved
Type of Query: 
Travel Partners - Miles/Points/Credits
Membership Number: 
Rental Record Number: 
Invoice Number: 
Reservation Number: 
File Ref. Number: 
Type of Query: 
Company Name: 
Country of Rental: 
Rental Date: 
Return Date: 
Rent. Pickup Country: 
Browser: 
Internet Explorer 9.0
City of Rental
Vehicle Type
Discussion Thread
Auto-Response 06/12/2015 12.04 PM

You may be able to find the answer to your question immediately by clicking one of the links below:

The following answers might help you immediately. (Answers open in a separate window.)
Answer Link: Add additional driver for Domestic Partners
Answer Link: Mexico Insurance Policy
Answer Link: Refueling
Answer Link: Rental Locations
Answer Link: Pick Up Service

Customer By Web Form (Jack Hunt) 06/12/2015 12.04 PM

Corporate Policy Question.

It has come to my attention that on June 11, 2015 that a manager at your CVG location ordered the killing of a Honey Bee Swarm. As a beekeeper and bee supplier I find this very disturbing. From what I understand the manager killed or ordered the swarm killed without taking any time to contact a local beekeeper to remove them and also saying he would not pay anything to have them removed. I myself remove honey bee swarm from CVG proper even on the gateways. CVG seems to understand the importance of honey bees and is willing to take the time and steps to protect them. For the record my fee to CVG is $20.00 for gas money also honey bee swarms pose no danger to people. I do give a big thumbs up to one employees there that was willing to pay $20.00 out of their own pocket to save them but they had already been killed. If this is corporate please let me know so I may inform other beekeepers so that they can make informed decisions on who they use for rent a car services. If this is not corporate policy please remind your managers of the importance of honey bees and ask them to take a few minutes of their time to have honey bees removed in the proper manner. Some links for your information: [link removed]
[link removed]
[link removed]
Thank You for your time,
Jack Hunt

[---001:002060:12413---]


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

You might want to print out your letter and mail it to:

John P. Tague
President and CEO
The Hertz Corporation 
14501 Hertz Quail Springs Parkway
PO Box 269033
Oklahoma City, OK

For some reason, even though everything is electronic these days, paper mail gets more attention. Emails just get deleted and ignored. Good luck!


----------

